# Newbie to IUI........



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello everyone, I often read some of the posts on here and thought it was time I joined you all as you seem full of such good advice and help! 

Im not quite up on the abbreviations yet, but I'll get there  

We've been trying now for a few years with no luck.  My OH has a good sperm count and i suffer with pcos, and very irregular periods. Having gone down the clomid route, and not having any results, we are now starting the road of IUI.  

I have been very anxious, and worried about how it will all go, but so far its not been as bad as I expected.....although I am a worrier and a pessimist at times, so am expecting it to be a long road, with many upsets.  

I had my baseline scan on Monday, and have been having my daily injections since then, I'm not quite sure about doing them myself, so my OH has been taking care of that for me! I'm due back to the hospital on Monday, for the first check to see how my follicles are growing, and then I believe weds and Fri for further checks......I'm a little nervous about how they will go.

Should I be getting any pains or side affects with the injections?? So far I'm all good.....so that's gotta be good, right?

I look forward to making new friends on here! Xx


----------



## BBhope (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi,

I'm also new on the sight so welcome on board.

Sounds like you are currently on the stimulation injections? If so, I guess you are coping very well. 

I'm currently on day 3 of my stimulating injections and so far I've reacted quite bad to it. Although I'm on a very low dosage (150) I've already felt stomach pain, constipation etc.... I've even started to have second thought's about this whole process. Hubby is very supportive but end of the day I'm the one who has to physically go through it. 

I'm also a pessimist so you can probably understand why I'm feeling so negative now. The side effects are not helping. 

I'm glad to hear you are coping well so far. 

Good luck with the rest of the journey.


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi ya, 

I'm currently on Gonal F injections, but a very small dose of 37.5 which might be why I'm not having to bad a reaction to it? Having said that, I have a tummy pain today - injections or maybe just a tummy ache? 

I know it's hard but stick with it, think of the results at the end, thats what keeps me going.

I'm guessing this is your first time at IUI also?

X


----------



## BBhope (Jan 26, 2011)

Hiya,

Yes it is my first time with IVF.

I am feeling a bit better today as I got some feedback from other people on FF. 

Your dosage is even smaller than mine - I guess it has to be with IUI.

Anyway, not everyone gets side effects as we all react differently to things.

Wish you all the best and keep us posted on how it all goes.


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Silliest sausage - welcome and glad to hear you are coping well with your jabs! I am getting ready to go again with the jabs just after AF shows (period). I also don't get any side effects and i inject 100 everyday. Just end up feeling like a pin cushion! Good luck and i hope it all turns out well for you.


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

I've found it really helpful reading others stories on here, and makes you feel better about things.

Yep, IUI for me BBhope.  Glad to hear your feeling better  

Hi Missy123.....did you start on a lower dosage?  And are you also on Gonal F?  My belly is starting to look like a pin cushion also - and todays one seemed to hurt a little more....ouch.

How long generally is it between IUI attempts if it is a negative result?

Fingers crossed all goes well for you this time round


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

silliest sausage - They started me on 100 but kept a close eye on me! They second time they started me on 75 but they were slow to grow then upped it to 100 but it all went pear shaped so they abandoned it and because i also got a cyst they have made me wait 3 months but i am good to go as soon as AF arrives.
The more jabs i did in the belly it got harder to get the needle in i think the skin gets tougher but i had 28 first go and 31 second! 
My clinic won't allow every month (back to back) if jabbing so it is every other month for me. Your clinic may be different and you may respond quicker! 
Good luck. M x


----------



## BettyJ (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Silliest Sausage!

I am new on this board too!  There seems to be lots of us!  I have got an appointment on Thursday to discuss IUI (I'm pretty scared about it).  I have irregular periods too and have just read on another website that you need to have regular periods to have IUI.  Have you ever heard this?  Have your irregular periods caused problems with timing your IUI treatment?

Hope everything is going well for you x


----------



## louby doo (Feb 11, 2011)

Hello everyone. I too am new to FF and find the jargon a little confusing. Anyone found a list any where on this site that explains all the abbreviations?
I am on my second IUI and due to test on Monday or Tuesday ( the hospital didn't really say when to do it so i am guessing abit!

Silliest sausage- you sound like you have had a similar cycle to me. i too had 75ml gonal F injections (alternating with 37.5m- i still have the bruises ) and i am hoping the one egg that got nice and juicy will give me a BFP(i think that means Big fat Positive)
What part of your cycle are you up to now?


----------



## kelie2009 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Guys

I am new to FF.  I came on just to see if i can find out more about the Iui treatment.  I had my first treatment/cycle of it in December but i had too many follicles to carry on with the treatment so i had to let that month go.  I took a month off then i tried again everything went fine injecting etc then i went for the procedure at the start of march, to no avail... I was very disheartent.  I just would like to know if it is common for this to happen the first time and maybe work the next time?  I'm kinda freaking out a bit over it all..  I am going to try again when i hit day 21 again..  Would love to hear other peoples stories?  

Thanks


----------

